# High Intensity Training



## Blackbird (Feb 20, 2005)

Has anyone read Ell Darden's book on "HIT?"  He makes some amazing claims on muscle growth as it relates to Nautilus and working a 12 set x 1set each excercise program.  He says it's possible to gain 18 lbs in 2 weeks.


----------



## heavy (Feb 20, 2005)

I haven't read the book, but it does sound interesting. I like new training ideas.

However, the claim of gaining 18lbs in 2 weeks, is absolutely ridiculous. It is not possible to gain 18lbs of Lean Body Mass in that period...but I am sure HIT training has its benefits...Mike Mentzer was a big advocate of this training style.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 20, 2005)

Ellington Darden was amazing in his day, but I would call him one of the genetically gifted.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 20, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> He says it's possible to gain 18 lbs in 2 weeks.



yeah.....its called anadrol


----------

